# Mystic and Her Man have found their wheels, we thin k, whaddyall think?!!!!



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 24, 2012)

Its a 1996 Winnie Vectra, with 54k miles, less than 300 hrs on generator. Not a diesel, but thats okay. Im gonna see it in person with Hubbs tomorrow, but hes seen it already, Need to pop on a price.Ask is 15.  Whaddya think price wise, or ANYTHING ELSE WE NEED TO KNOW my FRIENDS! Thanks, Mystic


----------



## akjimny (Mar 24, 2012)

Check the DOT date of manufacture on the tires.  If any tire is more than 5 years old, they should be replaced.  Figure this into you price.  Also check the coach and chassis batteries.  Batteries are good for about 4 - 5 years.  Check engine belts, hoses, filteeer, etc.  Hopefully the previous owners kept good maintenance records.  Also hopefully they kept the owner's manuals for all the goodies; stove, fridge, furnace, AC, voltage convertor, water heater,etc.

Check the roof seams carefully.  Make sure there are no cracks in any of the caulking.  Check for water damage, stains, soft spots in the walls and floors.  If possible, run the generator and the air conditioner and water pump, and pretty much everything else that you can.  Take it for a test drive.

Remember, this is a house on wheels. It will have everything and more that your house has, and it has to be able to move down the road.  Good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know what options your prospective purchase has, but here's a website to help you figure out the price:  http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/1996/Winnebago.:):)


----------



## Triple E (Mar 24, 2012)

Second on what jimmy is saying.  15 sounds high.  So if the tires or batteries are in question I would not think twice to have the seller replace or lower the price.  Not sure of the tire size but could be around $2500 or so.  Even if the tires look new, 5 to 7 years is the about limit.  Take a volt meter that will read 12 volts DC.  Check each battery for 12.6 volts or above.  If lower then 12.6 volts, time to replace.  Remember, do not let the excitement over ride your common sense.  When you buy you will need good towing insurance.  http://www.goodsamers.com/ and http://nmc.com/services/rv.aspx are two of the best.  I recommend these due to the fact that if you have problems they will send the right people and the right equipment for the RV.   Good Luck.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 24, 2012)

New(brand new) tires and batteries.A LOT of brand new stuff.  This is great info. Im gonna be bad cop. He was the good cop today. I was wondering what yall think of the make and model in general? Thanks again for ALL HELPING INFO. Will DO! IM SOOOO EXCITED!! Sincerely, Mystic

PS- Insurance reference MOST appreciated too, thats totally awesome! Thanks!


----------



## akjimny (Mar 24, 2012)

Good suggestion on the insurance, Steve.  I have Good Sams and it really helps - If you can get a cell phone signal - which I couldn't first time I needed it.  But it worked fine the next time.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 24, 2012)

One way of telling on the quality of a RV, for me, is the cabinets finished with hard wood or press board with photo paper finish stuck to it. This is one place to start.  Are the electrical wires ran with in wire tray or tube or just stuffed behind the walls.  But like jimmy said, CHECK FOR SOFT SPOTS.  Check around the toilet, shower, sink (both), door, around the windows and water spots on the ceiling.  Soft spots could mean hard money.  BE-SURE to have the seller show you where all of the fuse boxes are.  Fuse boxes can be very difficult to find.  Also, does it have a 7-pin plug in the rear for towing a car or trailer with a brake controller. 

Man. get me going and I can't shut-up.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay Triple E. Yer Awesome! Talk all ya want. Hubbs is industrial electrician and says its nice and clean. It rained today, so that wont hurt with a check for leaks. Its super clean. Slight paint fading is really the only complaint. If you rub fiberglass where its turned slight chalky, it shines right up and white goes away. With yalls help well will have to invite you all to our housewarming party, at a yet to be disclosed location, on the road.

This has ac units under, not on top of rv. Anybody familiar with this type of ac system?

Mystic


----------



## Triple E (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey we have something in common.  I retired from the field as your husband.  My prime job was Instrumentation and Distributive Control Systems but I have spent many hours in the cable trays.  Coal Power, Nuclear Power and Pulp & Paper and if I could I would do it all over again.

I have never seen an A/C under the coach.  At least you won't have to worry about tree branches.  Send us some pictures.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 25, 2012)

Gettin ready to go. As far as the ac this was only offered as a fairly expensive option for one or two years with this particular make/model of rv. It blows air from the top down and the floor up, like a central unit. The UP side is that it has a new electronic control board, new fan and motor, and was serviced less than a year ago. J. says he will send pictures of the ac. He is a sub-station electrician. Hidey Ho Neighbor Triple E. Thanks for the help from ALL! Its needed and also very much appreciated! Sincerely, Mystic


----------



## GzrGldGeo (Mar 26, 2012)

If you plan to fulltime in it, do you know the CCC?  Are you going to have the capacity to carry much on the road?  To me that is the first gate to get through.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a nice MH, to start as a first MH buy. We can trade up later if weve a notion.This  May be the one. Need to re-check the generator. Im gonna be a while uploading those pics. Ive gottem on my computer, just need to figure out how to get em from my "imported pictures" file to THIS Thread, in a post. Mystic


----------



## Triple E (Mar 26, 2012)

So does that mean you have it home.    -Steve


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry bout that. We have been negotiating . We have finally bought a 1995 Winnebago Vectra, 48k miles. All new everything, tires, batteries, etc. Its super nice! Woo Hoo! No, we wont full time. hubbs still works, but as much as possible. Bout a month per year! Mystic


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy it while you can. I know with gas going thru the roof it will slow a lot of us down, so make as many short trips as you can and like I said ENJOY IT.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks! woooo hooooooo! Mystic


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Apr 2, 2012)

One major issue that necessitated waiting to buy was the generator. This is weird, but I figure I will share in case anybody hears of this: The generator kept shuttin off, for no apparet reason. The fellow bought this beauty to move his family from Washington state to Lovely Florida. There were some a/c issues too. He put new tires on before leaving. When the a/c and generator started acting up, he started going thru and systematically replacing parts with new. WE HAVE A LOT OF NEW, as I said. !LOL! wait till ya hear! He took the carb off the generator and they were trying to get him to change out with new. FINALLY! Some how he got wind of the fact that the generator on an rv is like an idiot light for "LOW ON GAS." If the rv needs gas to run it has no supplemental for the generator, so until ya fill er up, it shuts down, HA! It Purrs like a kitten now, and we got what I thiink to be a good deal, particularly for a first timers. As I said we will continue to trade up and eventually it'll be something to REALLY Brag about. If yer one to brag, and you can tell Im not, lol.  Mystic


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mystic don't feel to bad, I did the same thing when we was dry camping. But in my case I never started it back up and with the this sorry gas we are forced to buy it did gum up my carb. so I have to buy a new one. So word of wisdom from a red neck, never let it get below 1/4 tank gas and you will not have any more problems. I learned the hard way.


----------

